# Brother DTG Receives Okeo-Tex ECO PASSPORT Certification



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Brother DTG recently received certification from Oeko-Tex® for its new line of digital direct-to-garment printing inks called Innobella Textile. Consisting of CMYK, a white ink and a pretreatment solution, the new ink set chemistry passed the requirements of the ECO PASSPORT program. 

ECO PASSPORT by Oeko-Tex, https://www.oeko-tex.com/en/business/certifications_and_services/ecopassport/ecopassport_start.xhtml, 
is a mechanism by which textile chemical suppliers demonstrate that their products can be used in sustainable textile production. The inks will be entered into the Oeko-Tex buying guide, which is the central sourcing platform of precertified articles and materials.

Innobella Textile inks were developed specifically for use with the new Brother GTX digital direct-to-garment printer and are being packaged in pouches, which use less plastic than traditional cartridges making them more environmentally friendly than our previous inks. They also are Consumer Protection Safety Improvement Act (CPSIA) compliant.

For additional information, contact Brother DTG directly via phone at 1-866-750-2543 or email [email protected].


----------

